# Crosman Air Bow



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I know this will bring some controversy, but what do you think? 

I think I'll stick to my old '95 PSE...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153864636919254


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

From what I heard from the DNR these are illegal at this time in Michigan for all hunting seasons. So I am not to awfully worried as of yet.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope they stay illegal.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

_Filled to 3000 PSI and firing full sized arrows, the integrated pressure regulator delivers eight consistent full power shots at a blazing 450 FPS.
“With groups less than 2” at fifty yards and getting there faster than any crossbow, we invite archers of every caliber to give it a try.”_
--------------------
If they legalize them I'd guess it would during the gun season. Doesn't look like one would want to shoot much more than 50 yards judging from their 2" grouping.
Pretty cheap compared to the higher end PCP air rifles though.
https://www.precisionairgunsandsupplies.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw them at ATA, but didn't shoot one. I did here them get shot periodically and it sounds like a bow getting dry fired. Very loud...


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing them here in Michigan but I agree with imjon. They should be used only during rifle season. They're not powered by human muscles, but an external energy source.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 6, 2004)

Brian Berg said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing them here in Michigan but I agree with imjon. They should be used only during rifle season. They're not powered by human muscles, but an external energy source.


Well if you hand pump it, would that make it better? Exactly how much muscle is used to crank the handle on a xbow? If I cock the xbow and hand it to you, or cock the airbow and hand it to you, what exactly is different between the 2 weapons to shoot a deer? Shoulder, aim through scope, safety off, pull the trigger.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Here's another one I've never seen. Convert your Ruger 10/22 into an arrow chuckin' rifle!
http://www.larue.com/ruger-10-22?sort=popular


----------

